# Bianca Lever Adjustment



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have looked through the Bianca Manual to directions on how to set the PADDLE so that when it's all the way back against the face of the machine flow will be completely cut off. Right now there is still a dribble of water when in this position. If any knows where I might find a description of the procedure I would appreciate.

Rob


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check my Bianca review and videos, pretty sure I videoed it. If you got it from Bella Barista, there is a much more detailed set of videos linked to in the user guide I wrote for them.


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dave,

Thank you. You did an incredible review of the Bianca. I have it permanently archived in my Bianca folder and I refer to it regularly.

Respectfully please. I have played the part where you adjust the lever several times and it's a bit confusing to me. I think you have already preset your machine's paddle and explaining what you did was fuzzy to me. We Americans often butcher correct English and the terms used are different. I am also awkward with most mechanical tasks but find YouTube a resource godsend. I am so particular about the use and care of my equipment that I don't proceed to make changes unless it is perfectly clear to me. I really enjoy Coffeeforums.

I went to the Bellabarisa site but was not successful finding the videos that you referred to. I need to do some more research.

Thank you very much!

Rob


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You won't have access to them unless you purchased a Bianca from them. I did a whole load of usage videos specifically for them. This one should explain things and it's the public one I did, you simply have to adjust the opposite way to what I'm saying here because you can't cut your flow off. The other videos and links will give you everything you need for adjustment and future maintenance. I suggest you study them carefully.






This link below shows you how to maintain your valve and how it all works

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Dave!


----------

